# More bad news for uber :-)



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

http://sfist.com/2015/06/29/another_worry_for_uber_suit_finds_y.php


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Good find startin trouble !
Yellow cab drivers are employees in SF!

*Another IC STATUS BITES THE DUST!*

atomix did you see this?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The March to driverless cars will only accelerate because of this


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The March to driverless cars will only accelerate because of this


BUT there's no infrastructure for driverless cars here!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The March to driverless cars will only accelerate because of this


It will go on regardless.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

Let me say right up front I am in no way a computer person. I have spoken to numerous people who I would consider to be very knowledgeable about the driverless car topic due to their field of employment and I have to say from how it had been explained to me it is not happening anytime soon.
There seems to be there major problems with this idea.
(1) you can't teach a computer to be aggressive. This enters into the artificial intelligence realm. Living in Washington D.C. all of my life I can point out numerous intersections and cross streets that you would literally wait for hours if you didn't force your way into traffic. Teaching something like this to a computer at this time I'm told is impossible.
(2) if you can't teach a computer to be aggressive then you have to either have dedicated lanes for driverless cars or ban self driving cars. Now if you think self driving cars will be banned I would encourage you to see what happens everytime a gun law is suggested to be changed. As for dedicated lanes most of the larger city's in this country just don't have the space and even if they did who foots the bill for the costs.
(3) let's say the first 2 options miraculously are over come do the math on manufacturing a driverless car on the scale that would be needed to maintain the service level uber currently has in place. Think of the material resources needed. It's astronomical.
If your between 25 and 35 this might be a concern for your great grand children otherwise I think it's nothing to worry about. Keep in mind folks uber is just a very, very wealthy cab company nothing more.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> Let me say right up front I am in no way a computer person. I have spoken to numerous people who I would consider to be very knowledgeable about the driverless car topic due to their field of employment and I have to say from how it had been explained to me it is not happening anytime soon.
> There seems to be there major problems with this idea.
> (1) you can't teach a computer to be aggressive. This enters into the artificial intelligence realm. Living in Washington D.C. all of my life I can point out numerous intersections and cross streets that you would literally wait for hours if you didn't force your way into traffic. Teaching something like this to a computer at this time I'm told is impossible.
> (2) if you can't teach a computer to be aggressive then you have to either have dedicated lanes for driverless cars or ban self driving cars. Now if you think self driving cars will be banned I would encourage you to see what happens everytime a gun law is suggested to be changed. As for dedicated lanes most of the larger city's in this country just don't have the space and even if they did who foots the bill for the costs.
> ...


Personally, I absolutely agree. But did you know Tesla guy Elon Musk is somewhat afraid of Artificial Intelligence taking over the world? I think he's a little 'out there' on that but I also thought he was a little 'out there' on the high speed rail that would get passengers from east to west coast in 45 minutes and they're already in talks to start building smaller versions of that! Who's cleaning up THAT puke?


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Personally, I absolutely agree. But did you know Tesla guy Elon Musk is somewhat afraid of Artificial Intelligence taking over the world? I think he's a little 'out there' on that but I also thought he was a little 'out there' on the high speed rail that would get passengers from east to west coast in 45 minutes and they're already in talks to start building smaller versions of that! Who's cleaning up THAT puke?


Yeah and there is that Russian who it's spending his billions on trying to transfer consciousness into machines so people can be immortal. It made for a good Johnny Depp movie, but in reality I can't see it. I remember being a kid and being told we would all have flying cars like the jettsons have not seen those yet.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> Yeah and there is that Russian who it's spending his billions on trying to transfer consciousness into machines so people can be immortal. It made for a good Johnny Depp movie, but in reality I can't see it. I remember being a kid and being told we would all have flying cars like the jettsons have not seen those yet.


Hahaha but drones are coming soon!


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> Let me say right up front I am in no way a computer person. I have spoken to numerous people who I would consider to be very knowledgeable about the driverless car topic due to their field of employment and I have to say from how it had been explained to me it is not happening anytime soon.
> There seems to be there major problems with this idea.
> (1) you can't teach a computer to be aggressive. This enters into the artificial intelligence realm. Living in Washington D.C. all of my life I can point out numerous intersections and cross streets that you would literally wait for hours if you didn't force your way into traffic. Teaching something like this to a computer at this time I'm told is impossible.
> (2) if you can't teach a computer to be aggressive then you have to either have dedicated lanes for driverless cars or ban self driving cars. Now if you think self driving cars will be banned I would encourage you to see what happens everytime a gun law is suggested to be changed. As for dedicated lanes most of the larger city's in this country just don't have the space and even if they did who foots the bill for the costs.
> ...


You are spot on. I've said this all along that driverless cars will only work when you have dedicated lanes and the way many cities are set up, especially on the east coast, those lanes will be impossible and/or have an astronomical cost to build in the near future.

I also believe classic cars have value because people love driving. People love the freedom of driving. I don't see people giving up the freedom of going the speed they want, changing directions when they want and arriving/departing when they want. While driverless cars might be an option at some point in the future, I see only a limited market for them. Even if driverless cars become a thing in my lifetime, I do not foresee myself ever giving up my freedom of driving to use one.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> You are spot on. I've said this all along that driverless cars will only work when you have dedicated lanes and the way many cities are set up, especially on the east coast, those lanes will be impossible and/or have an astronomical cost to build in the near future.
> ...... .


And does anyone else have these darn 'roundabouts' popping up in their cities? OMG! I hate those things. It's hard for me to figure out how to get off the darn thing at the correct exit point. They should just stick with our Michigan lefts here, they're good-a-darn-nuf!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> And does anyone else have these darn 'roundabouts' popping up in their cities? OMG! I hate those things. It's hard for me to figure out how to get off the darn thing at the correct exit point. They should just stick with our Michigan lefts here, they're good-a-darn-nuf!


Don't ever drive in Mexico City....


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Personally, I absolutely agree. But did you know Tesla guy Elon Musk is somewhat afraid of Artificial Intelligence taking over the world? I think he's a little 'out there' on that but I also thought he was a little 'out there' on the high speed rail that would get passengers from east to west coast in 45 minutes and they're already in talks to start building smaller versions of that! Who's cleaning up THAT puke?


Musk never, EVER claimed it would go coast to coast in 45 minutes. The "media" took a guess at what the Hyperloop was going to be prior to the PDF release. They pulled the 4000 mph figure out of their backside. The figure Musk claimed was ~20 minutes from SF to LA.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Musk never, EVER claimed it would go coast to coast in 45 minutes. The "media" took a guess at what the Hyperloop was going to be prior to the PDF release. They pulled the 4000 mph figure out of their backside. The figure Musk claimed was ~20 minutes from SF to LA.


My bad. I guessed & must have exaggerated. All I remember was thinking I get sea sick on slow boats. I'd definitely be sick on his hyperloop... no thanks!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Musk never, EVER claimed it would go coast to coast in 45 minutes. The "media" took a guess at what the Hyperloop was going to be prior to the PDF release. They pulled the 4000 mph figure out of their backside. The figure Musk claimed was ~20 minutes from SF to LA.


Isnt that more than 800 Mph?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> My bad. I guessed & must have exaggerated. All I remember was thinking I get sea sick on slow boats. I'd definitely be sick on his hyperloop... no thanks!


No biggie.  The figure you mentioned got passed around by the media like a bad case of VD.

"Sick" wise, the Hyperloop would feel no different on your body than a car accelerating from 0 to 60 in ten seconds...pretty mild. 0-60 mph in 10 seconds, or 0- 600 mph in 100 seconds. It equals the same force on your body.... about one half (1/2) G.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> Let me say right up front I am in no way a computer person. I have spoken to numerous people who I would consider to be very knowledgeable about the driverless car topic due to their field of employment and I have to say from how it had been explained to me it is not happening anytime soon.
> There seems to be there major problems with this idea.
> (1) you can't teach a computer to be aggressive. This enters into the artificial intelligence realm. Living in Washington D.C. all of my life I can point out numerous intersections and cross streets that you would literally wait for hours if you didn't force your way into traffic. Teaching something like this to a computer at this time I'm told is impossible.
> (2) if you can't teach a computer to be aggressive then you have to either have dedicated lanes for driverless cars or ban self driving cars. Now if you think self driving cars will be banned I would encourage you to see what happens everytime a gun law is suggested to be changed. As for dedicated lanes most of the larger city's in this country just don't have the space and even if they did who foots the bill for the costs.
> ...


I am wondering about a lightening strike that would disable the vehicle computer system which could cause a accident or block traffic for hours??? In that case, would people come to the rescue to push it out of the way like they do now? How would that be handled with no driver? just askin'


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

My Cabby said:


> I am wondering about a lightening strike that would disable the vehicle computer system which could cause a accident or block traffic for hours??? In that case, would people come to the rescue to push it out of the way like they do now? How would that be handled with no driver? just askin'


I agree. All this technology takes far less than a lightning strike for someone to manipulate. Anonymous hackers are everywhere!


----------

